# pictures of bandit and his new cage



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Shahzadi (Jan 1, 2010)

That's a beautiful cage, looks like he loves it.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

That is a mansion! Beautiful cage, your tiel will love it


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Jul 8, 2012)

That cage is awesome
I had to get Hank off my shoulder. Im worried she'll be jealous if she saw that cage


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Really nice cage sarah. Your new bird will really love that cage.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Oh wow, that is some cage! What a lucky guy *


----------



## Budgiekin (Feb 23, 2006)

Awesome cage indeed! Nicely done with the decor inside of it too.  

Say hi to Bandit for us! :wave:


----------



## MissyBird (Oct 21, 2012)

Beautiful cage, beautiful bird 
I noticed your window shade looks it folds down over the window at night. I would like that for my guys better than hanging a towel every night. What is that shade called or where did you get it? TIA


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

MissyBird said:


> Beautiful cage, beautiful bird
> I noticed your window shade looks it folds down over the window at night. I would like that for my guys better than hanging a towel every night. What is that shade called or where did you get it? TIA


thank you 

Sorry i can't help much with the shade, its just the curtain that was already in the house when we bought it  its nice and thick though so the sun doesn't coe through.. but I also have an outside blind on my window which keeps the room cooler and also seems the birds don't fly into the window any more because they can't see straight through it


----------

